# Big red from bb.com arrested



## supertech (Jul 1, 2004)

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=12162038&BRD=1714&PAG=461&dept_id=73829&rfi=6


----------



## LAM (Jul 1, 2004)

that sucks but any good dealer knows not to keep that kind of stash in your own house...that's what storage units are for !


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2004)

that does suck, but it's cool that he is wearing his bb.com t-shirt in court!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that does suck, but it's cool that he is wearing his bb.com t-shirt in court!


LOL, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## rule62 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, it does blow, but the shirt rocks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 1, 2004)

Just wearing that shirt to court is freaking epic!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2004)

Best of luck to him.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2004)

That sucks...That poor guy. Keep us posted on the results of this if you can


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2004)

Wonder how many thousands of $$ were spent to arrest/convict this guy...  gee it's such a shame that some guy around the block just sold some crack to a 12 year old....  priorities.... blah blah blah 

Cool shirt though


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 1, 2004)

Since when does Rhode Island have a southern part?  Last I checked you could walk across the state in 15 minutes.

Sucks for him, though.


----------



## LAM (Jul 1, 2004)

there definetly was no South Rhode Island when I lived there ! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2004)

Poor guy, he is screwed. I read the other day that in Rhode Island, it is a FELONY to possess just ONE syringe/needle without a script. "He's a big fish in a little pond ... ". You can say that again. My backyard is bigger then southern RI. 

My favorite part... "detectives recovered thousands of different colored pills, many suspected to be steroids, and valued between $3,000 to $4,000." So they don't know if they are steroids, or if they are, what kind, but they can value them at $3-4 grand.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 2, 2004)

They were talking about 1000's of little blue tabs they think are viagra...I bet they are the tiny IP winny tabs.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2004)

his parents are gonna be pissed. 

seriously though - i hope it doesn't turn out as bad as it seems like it will for the poor guy.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

well, with the current "crackdown" on steroids I would not be surprised if he gets at least 10 years.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2004)

i agree - it does seem that way.   

and it's not as if anyone will sleep more soundly knowing he's "off the streets"


----------



## brodus (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn...now I remember why I've been sticking to PHs...I did my share of recreational drug slining at his age, and don't ever want to deal with paranoia again, even if the gov't rationale is B.S.  It's called the chilling effect. 

I'm no expert, but he'll be EXTREMELY lucky to get anything less than 10 years. 

Imagine facing this at 22...he hasn't even finished school yet...damn...I feel bad for him, because jail sucks, and you're never as carefree after you've spent time in jail as you were before.

Then again, if he had $29,000 just at home, maybe he can get a good lawyer...but if he's seriously is the states biggest supplier, the DA is going to go pitbull on him, the jury will convict, and the judge will recommend maximum sentence...so I think he's f'd.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> Then again, if he had $29,000 just at home, maybe he can get a good lawyer...but if he's seriously is the states biggest supplier, the DA is going to go pitbull on him, the jury will convict, and the judge will recommend maximum sentence...so I think he's f'd.



that cash would be confiscated and he would not get it back since they can assume it was "drug money". 

but, yeah this is exactly why I stick to legal PS/PH's, it's just not worth getting caught.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

I have friends who go to URI.  I wonder if any know him.  Scary shit!


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't mean to sound like a jerk but why are you all calling him poor guy and what not?  I mean it's not like hes innocent, he knew the risks and what he was doing was illegal; he decided to take his chances and got busted for it.  I'm probably gonna get flamed for this. :x


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2004)

He knew the risks, and he made a mistake by dealing locally - but it still sucks that he has to go through this.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

I think he's getting sympathy because most here dont agree with the current laws making steroids an illegal substance, not because anyone thinks he's innocent.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like a jerk but why are you all calling him poor guy and what not?  I mean it's not like hes innocent, he knew the risks and what he was doing was illegal; he decided to take his chances and got busted for it.  I'm probably gonna get flamed for this. :x



I agree, I do not feel sorry for him that he got busted, although I completely disagree with the laws on steroid use, but it is sad that is life is really gonna be screwed at such a young age.

But you're correct, he knew the consequences and decided to take the risk.

As someone mentioned, he should have been a bit smarter and stashed the drugs and money somewhere else.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 2, 2004)

I went to prison at his age for another reason, and I spent almost 3 years there. I'll tell you this: he will do way more time than most child molesters and armed robbers. Yes, he was very careless. But he will get much more time than the crime deserves. He should have had that $29K on retainer with a really good lawyer. Then he could have some future. Hopefully, his parents are rich.


----------



## brodus (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree that for whatever reason, crimes of drugs and property seem to get people more jail time than crimes against humans...I also did some time, nothing serious, but in the state where I lived, any theft or property destruction over $100 is an immediate FELONY; I could punch a random stranger, or beat my girlfriend two times before I would face a felony...I never understood this...I also believe there are misdemeanors for sexual improprieties...and pirate's comment about the $ is very true, unfortuneately...all you haev to do is watch the news to see famous people buying their way out of ridiculous circumstances that would ruin any of us here...for instance, in my hometown, there are VIDEOS of R. Kelly with young teens doing shit that's just wrong, yet he STILL hasn't gone to court over it, and will most definitely get off.


----------



## brodus (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't fell sorry that he got caught making bad decisions...I do feel sorry that he is facing such a serious situation at such a young age.

On the other hand, if he was sitting on $29k, he was no small player, so it's not like a buddy who buys a little extra and distributes...Mr. Red was most likely in this game at a very foundational level, and that means increased heat and jailtime...I swear, keep it simple, make your money on the up and up, and you can deal just about anything here and there without much trouble...I personally think greed drives people to take risks they know they shouldn't.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, I do not feel sorry for him that he got busted, although I completely disagree with the laws on steroid use, but it is sad that is life is really gonna be screwed at such a young age.


that's exactly how I feel...especially when there are people out there who don't even get 10 years for aggravated manslaughter...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 2, 2004)

Hope all works out for him man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I DO feel sorry for him.  Yeah, he knew the consequences, but at 22 most of us were young and stupid.  The prescribed punishment doesn't fit the crime.  Child molesters and armed robber's get less time for God's sake...


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, there's a lot to be said about being young. Sure, he may be dealing drugs and breaking the law, but a ten year sentence is pretty harsh. For most people, one or two years behind bars would be enough to scare them into getting a new career.

I feel bad for the guy. I know people who have raped people and got less time than he'll get.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

I think we can all I agree that the laws on steroid possession, use, etc., are *rediculous*, but he knew what he was doing was a felony and still took the risk, therefore I cannot feel sorry for him. 

Hopefully for him based on his age the judge will be lienient, but I almost doubt it just because of the current crackdown on steroids.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 2, 2004)

Unfortunately for him, this is a federal case. Meaning, if he is convicted, he can't serve any less than the minimum sentence. For example, if the law states ten years, he won't be sentenced to four or five, even if the judge is feeling merciful that day. He'll probably get ten years and have to serve it all.

I'm in a bit of stupid legal trouble right now myself, and if by some chance I get convicted, I will be going away for a mandatory five years. There will be no, "well, you are young and I feel sorry for you so I'll give you two years." 

Some laws in this country are so, so, so stupid.


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 3, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think we can all I agree that the laws on steroid possession, use, etc., are *rediculous*, but he knew what he was doing was a felony and still took the risk, therefore I cannot feel sorry for him.
> 
> Hopefully for him based on his age the judge will be lienient, but I almost doubt it just because of the current crackdown on steroids.


Hi Prince

Sure you can feel sorry for him and should. He's a Bro and we should rally behind him. Even though I don't juice now, I was 23 once. 

I think we should take up a collection for him, and try to get all bouldbuilding sites to help out. This could be a way to show that we as bodybuilders can unite and we have voting power and maybe bring some national attention to the *rediculous punishment *for trying to achieve personal goals.

I have read that we are 5 of our closest friends, I wonder who Red will be after spending 10 years in jail?


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for him, this is a federal case. Meaning, if he is convicted, he can't serve any less than the minimum sentence. For example, if the law states ten years, he won't be sentenced to four or five, even if the judge is feeling merciful that day. He'll probably get ten years and have to serve it all.


that is one of the major differences between state and federal laws.  there is no probabtion/parole in the federal system.  If he gets sentenced to 10 years, he's doing 3650 days in the federal pen..


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 3, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> that is one of the major differences between state and federal laws. there is no probabtion/parole in the federal system. If he gets sentenced to 10 years, he's doing 3650 days in the federal pen..


Yeah, the guy is pretty screwed. I wish there were something we could do to help him.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 3, 2004)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Michael D (Jul 4, 2004)

That sucks.  

 Evil Ant, I hope things work out for you.  5 years is not good.  Wish you the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2004)

Michael D said:
			
		

> Evil Ant, I hope things work out for you. 5 years is not good. Wish you the best.


Same here Evil.  This doesn't have anything to do with that seizure letter does it?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

Mechanic Pete said:
			
		

> Hi Prince
> 
> Sure you can feel sorry for him and should. He's a Bro and we should rally behind him. Even though I don't juice now, I was 23 once.
> 
> ...



this is somewhat similar to the belief that all professional football players should rally behind O. J. simpson.  or that all Men should unite in support of O.J. Simpson. or that all non -Caucasion people should rally behind O.J. simpson.  Or more specifically- all African American men.

now for those of you who will assert that we are talking about different crimes here: the principle is the same.  you must find something other than one tenuous commonality upon which to pledge allegiance.  not everyone who lifts weight enters bodybuilding shows and not everyone who bodybuilds take drugs of any kind and not every bodybuilder who takes steroids is a steroid dealer.  And not every steroid dealer is foolish or naive enough to leave that much money ( hidden in a vcr ) and drugs in their home.  

Did this guy advertise his wares on bodybuilding.com?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a lot to be said about being young. Sure, he may be dealing drugs and breaking the law, but a ten year sentence is pretty harsh. For most people, one or two years behind bars would be enough to scare them into getting a new career.
> 
> I feel bad for the guy. I know people who have raped people and got less time than he'll get.



um.....  do you know there people personally or do u just like, know of them. from say watching A&E or something like that..    
just wondering....   do'nt want to piss you off, in case you ah. actually know these sorts of people personally..


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 4, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> this is somewhat similar to the belief that all professional football players should rally behind O. J. simpson. or that all Men should unite in support of O.J. Simpson. or that all non -Caucasion people should rally behind O.J. simpson. Or more specifically- all African American men.
> 
> now for those of you who will assert that we are talking about different crimes here: the principle is the same. you must find something other than one tenuous commonality upon which to pledge allegiance. not everyone who lifts weight enters bodybuilding shows and not everyone who bodybuilds take drugs of any kind and not every bodybuilder who takes steroids is a steroid dealer. And not every steroid dealer is foolish or naive enough to leave that much money ( hidden in a vcr ) and drugs in their home.
> 
> Did this guy advertise his wares on bodybuilding.com?


Hi

Your talking apples and oranges!



I am talking about Freedom, it doesn???t matter if it's a ring in your nose, a tattoo or a hormone to help build muscle. It's a man or woman's body and his or her *God given right*. It's just that simple, the Government has no right over the body of a man or woman. 


I have no idea if he tried to sell anything on BB, reading the post here is the first I herd of him.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> Did this guy advertise his wares on bodybuilding.com?


Of course not!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

my comment about your statement that " he is a bro and we all should rally behind him" is valid.  your premise is not logical.  you have every right to say whatever you wish to say however.  i will not defend your right to say it however.  I am not going to rally behind anyone based solely on some flimsy association such as the one you suggest.  

i already addressed the apples and orange crate issue.  the principle is the same.  you assume that as one thing is in common, then all things must be shared.  i disagreed with that premise upon which your proposition was based.  thus, to me, it has no merit.  

feel free to argue all you wish.  i feel no compunction to throw my lot in with a steroid dealer, a stupid one at that, regardless of whether I agree with the law; it is the law.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Of course not!



some of the more naive dealers do.  someone here once noted that police agencies monitor these boards for illegal activities.  seems like an easy thing to do; catch people talking, find their ip and then zip over.


----------



## supertech (Jul 4, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> some of the more naive dealers do. someone here once noted that police agencies monitor these boards for illegal activities. seems like an easy thing to do; catch people talking, find their ip and then zip over.


No board allows any illegal activities.If any tried to they would be banned.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 4, 2004)

He is innocent, at least until the State proves its case. I used to have a "legalize it all attitude" until I saw the horrible consequences of drug use. Of course steroids are another matter. But correct me if Im wrong havnt most states classafied them now as schedule-l drugs ? Ive never locked anyone up for steroids, what the hell do I care if anyone use's them or not? Besides Ive known more then a few cops with bulgeing veins,packing lbs of muscle while the rest of us mortals struggle. My experetise are with rocks,blows,smack,crystal,weed...ect And they are a plauge. Well not weed, they ought to just legalize that stuff.

                        But 'roids? Where is the justice by putting some kid away for ten years for selling 'roids? What is this about vicoden? What does mixing them with vicoden do?..............take care............Rich


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> No board allows any illegal activities.If any tried to they would be banned.


gotcha 

but i was thinking more along the lines as getting on line, telling people quietyly about what you have, doing the pm thing, then call or meet outside.  
he showed up in court wearing a bb.com shirt- i am not familiar with that shirt so didn't take note of it.  he was a member of that site so it stands to reason that his use of that board may be monitored or had been monitored.  which may or may not have lead to or contributed to his arrest.  it also stands to reason that if the ADA's are on the ball, theymay widen the scope of the search to the threads in which he participated.  computers are included in the warrant for the search of his house.  aLL computers- not just his.  his buddies as well.  


the not so fancy disclaimers routinely used by the owners of these sorts of boards ARE NOT SUFFICIENT to distance oneself from responsibility.  it would be hard to prove yet an aggressive ADA with something to prove could haul a person in to court as a 3rd party participant or disseminating information leading to criminal activity.  

or maybe not..


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 4, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> He is innocent, at least until the State proves its case. I used to have a "legalize it all attitude" until I saw the horrible consequences of drug use. Of course steroids are another matter. But correct me if Im wrong havnt most states classafied them now as schedule-l drugs ? Ive never locked anyone up for steroids, what the hell do I care if anyone use's them or not? Besides Ive known more then a few cops with bulgeing veins,packing lbs of muscle while the rest of us mortals struggle. My experetise are with rocks,blows,smack,crystal,weed...ect And they are a plauge. Well not weed, they ought to just legalize that stuff.
> 
> But 'roids? Where is the justice by putting some kid away for ten years for selling 'roids? What is this about vicoden? What does mixing them with vicoden do?..............take care............Rich


I agree, well said Rich

As to the Vicoden I don't know, Doc prescribed it when I blew out two disks and it made me sick and light headed I don't know why anyone would want to use that crap.

Regards

Pete


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

it offsets the pain/ joint soreness brought about by the type of training that some heavy duty users routinely do while on gear.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> some of the more naive dealers do. someone here once noted that police agencies monitor these boards for illegal activities. seems like an easy thing to do; catch people talking, find their ip and then zip over.


Thats why those people get banned, so obviously he did not.


----------



## austinite (Jul 4, 2004)

If he has a clean record before this and gets a decent lawyer I bet he'll do little time.  He is a college junior so he has a future.  He has a wholesome appearance.  This all helps with jurors/judge.  He must demonstrate remorse.

As far as the laws being unfair, I would sympathize if he were just a user, but he was a major distributor.  I hope not to high school kids.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 4, 2004)

I re-read this. He was dealing vicoden. C'mon guys thats a narcotic. You cant be selling that stuff like that. Depending on the amount of vicoden he was selling he deserves jail time. I would have pinched him for it. You bet! If I catch someone with bottles of Hydrocodone that they are distributing its right to jail...........take care......................Rich

                    Then again, rich white suburban kids who get caught with drugs dont often go to jail. An inner city poor black kid? Hes often screwed. Im sorry but its the truth. Thast why a kid, whos otherwise good,depending on the amount, and no matter what his/her color, sometimes should get a little compassion shown by a Policeman stopping them...................Rich


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 4, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I re-read this. He was dealing vicoden. C'mon guys thats a narcotic. You cant be selling that stuff like that. Depending on the amount of vicoden he was selling he deserves jail time. I would have pinched him for it. You bet! If I catch someone with bottles of Hydrocodone that they are distributing its right to jail...........take care......................Rich


 
Well if he was selling mind-altering drugs then he should get some kind of punishment. I still don't think 10 years in prison is the answer for someone 
so young, an education program showing the effects of addiction on families
and how it destroys peoples life???s, maybe service in a clinic where babies are addicted can have a far greater impact then spending 10 years in prison and returning to society in his 30's bitter and jobless.


Right now all we got is a media report and we all know how the media like to exaggerate the facts.

Regards

Pete


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 4, 2004)

Michael D said:
			
		

> That sucks.
> 
> Evil Ant, I hope things work out for you. 5 years is not good. Wish you the best.


Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Same here Evil. This doesn't have anything to do with that seizure letter does it?


Nope, this is totally different and the charges are just laughable. 

You see, I'm a photographer and webmaster. Two years ago a girl I know asked me to take some pictures of her and make her a website. She didn't have any ID, but I took her word that she was of age since she was a mutual friend of mine. She even signed a form stating she was 18-years-old. The images I took of her were completely clothed. No nudity. None.

A few months later the feds raid my apartment and take every piece of electronic equipment I own. They tell me I'm not under arrest, but they just have to search my place to see if I'm doing anything illegal. Turns out the girl I photographed had lied to me and was really 17, not 18. They tell me to get a lawyer and that they'll get back to me with their findings.

A year goes by and I hear nothing. Then, suddenly, the local authorities contact me and inform me that I am being charged with sexual exploitation of a minor and dissemination of sexually explicit material. Both charges are ridiculous since she was fully clothed. They told me that in a few of the pictures she has her hand near her crotch, and that counts as implied masturbation.

Retarded.

So, I got a good lawyer and we'll be going to court if my case doesn't get thrown out. He filed a motion to get my case dismissed on grounds that there are plenty of movies out there featuring minors that are way worse than anything I had. If I'm convicted, I will get five to ten years behind bars. I'm pretty pissed because I really feel that I didn't do anything wrong.

Meanwhile, a 21-year-old guy I know had sex with a drunk 14-year-old and served less than six months in jail. How unfair is that? The system is very screwed up.


			
				MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> um..... do you know there people personally or do u just like, know of them. from say watching A&E or something like that..
> just wondering.... do'nt want to piss you off, in case you ah. actually know these sorts of people personally..


Yes, as I said, I know people personally. For more light on how screwed up the system is, the guy who played the principal in "Ferris Buller's Day Off" took sex pics of a young boy and got only five years probation. That goes to show that if you have money you can escape any charge.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/LAW/07/03/actor.charged.ap/index.html

Lame, huh?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 5, 2004)

apart from this underage thing ( and the fact that young women routinely lie about their age - and the courts, the paternalistic creeps that they are automatically assume that the young girl was too stupid to know what she was doing ).   i wouldn't mind having your job...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 5, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats why those people get banned, so obviously he did not.



nothing is obvious- even the things that i believe to be obvious rarely are.  
i must have struck a nerve ; this particular issue must be close to home for you.  i wasn't impugning your reputation.  sorry.   

he has a handle on BB.com.  
he showed up in court wearing the t shirt.

as i have said before-  a connection may be made, valid or not. the courtroom is about respect; the judge noticed that the guy was wearing a freaking t shirt for his preliminary.  The DA should have noticed this as well. but you never know just how in touch these people are with the internet.  

a connection will be made to bb.com and to these boards.  maybe not this case but soon enough. 

it doesn't matter if 'OBVIOUSLY  he didn't do anything .  if it appears to be the case or the ADA wants to go in this particular direction- you can rest assured that they will. 

if that happens, you can try the " he obviously didn't " line on them.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 5, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> apart from this underage thing ( and the fact that young women routinely lie about their age - and the courts, the paternalistic creeps that they are automatically assume that the young girl was too stupid to know what she was doing ). i wouldn't mind having your job...


Yeah, I have a great job, but this incident really sucks.

The funny thing is she really, really, really wanted to show herself off on the internet. She used me as a way to get her foot in the door, and now that she's 18 she's doing actual porn and working with some other guy. She turned 18 a few months after I photographed her.

I definitely am not as trusting with people anymore.


----------



## supertech (Jul 5, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> he has a handle on BB.com.
> he showed up in court wearing the t shirt.
> 
> as i have said before- a connection may be made, valid or not. the courtroom is about respect; the judge noticed that the guy was wearing a freaking t shirt for his preliminary. The DA should have noticed this as well. but you never know just how in touch these people are with the internet.
> ...


Dude you do not know what your talking about.....You see the handcuffs he is wearing? He was wearing those clothes when he was arrested.Thats just a preliminary hearing to hear your charges.
And also bb.com is a huge fitness and supplement website,that also has a forum.The DA can not make a connection with him and a forum.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 5, 2004)

i already said that this was a preliminary.  

if you think that a DA won't go after something like bb.com  at some point in the future if not now, then yours is the product of wishful thinking.  it will come down to a case in which a connection, however flimsy, is made between a sale and an illegal product.  

i did not say that a connection will be made ; rather that an attempt to show a connection will be undertaken.  as everything, perception is critical.  

who says that lawyers are ethical?  they, both defense and prosecutors, will do everything within their power and often beyond to win their case.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jul 7, 2004)

The Bush Adminstration MUST GO!


----------

